# Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

Zur Zeit werden viele Fragen zu Rutentipps gestellt.
Beispiel: Rute für das Faulenzen am stehenden / leicht fließenden Gewässer bis 4 m Tiefe.

1. Antwort kommt Rute X ist gut.
2. Antwort die ist doch viel zu weich.
3. Die ist doch parabolisch, sagt mein Kumpel.#d
4. Ich habe gelesen, das die mehr Wurfgewicht hat ...
5. Boooaar dir ist doch zu kopflastig
6. Da muss ne 4000er ran, damit die Kopflastigleit weggeht.#d

Kaum eine Antwort davon bringt den TE weiter. (erste evtl.)

Oft erscheinen mir die Antworten sehr irreführend.

Begriffe, werden oft durcheinander gebracht. Teilweise habe die nichts mit einander zu tun.

- weich # hart - sagt nichts darüber aus wie viel WG sie hat

- Wurfgewicht - sagt nichts über die Aktion (Semi/Parabolisch ... ) aus

- Spitzenaktion - sagt nichts aus ob die Rute hart oder weich ist

- Parabolisch heißt noch lange nicht schwabbelig.

- Straff sagt nichts über die Aktion aus und ist noch lange nicht hart

Hinzu kommen subjektive Meinungen z.B. durch eigenes empfinden, bzw. andere Einsatzzwecke in anderen Gewässern

Ich war gestern (Sonntag) in einem größerem Angelgeschäft und hatte Zeit meine Fragen und Meinungen im direkten (Angrabbel)Vergleich selbst zu beantworten.

Auch ich hatte mich aufgrund von Aussagen dazu verleiten lassen, diese im Board zu wiederholen. Später hat sich herausgestellt, das die Falsch waren. Sorry dafür.....

Ist es möglich die Tipps zu verbessern? Was meint Ihr dazu? 
Sprechen wir eine zu andere Sprache?


----------



## Relgna (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Ich habe mich bei verschiedenen Anglern erkundigt und bin als absoluter Anfänger eigentlich nur verunsichert worden, und habe mich dann hier im Forum angemeldet um ev. mal nachzufragen und habe dann aber gesehen das das hier ähnlich abgeht wie am Stammtisch.
Ich habe mir nun 2 Ruten gekauft und werde nun mit diesen meine Erfahrung sammeln bzw. versuch werde damit den größten Erfolg zu erziehlen.
Ich fand wegen dem den Bericht vom Küsten angeln so interessant weil da alles drin steht.
Gruss
Lullu

Des hoby mit nem Schmartfon gschribe


----------



## RayZero (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Es ist ein komplexes Thema und für einen Neueinsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger (zu denen ich auch zähle) extrem verwirrent, denn es gibt so viele Rutenhersteller und Modelle mit verschiedensten Eigenschaften. Selbst Ruten aus der gleichen Serie verhalten sich anders! Das erschwert das Ganze nochmal ein gutes Stück.

Jeder kann hier doch nur seine persönlichen Erfahrungen niederschreiben. Wer bestimmt den über Richtig oder Falsch? Es gibt bei diesem Rutenwald doch nur Eigenschaften, an denen man sich orientieren kann.

Das was du da schreibst stimmt zu 100%, aber man wird es nicht ändern können. Jeder sollte im Endeffekt selber die Kaufentscheidung treffen -> ist bei einer Beratung ja auch nicht anders. Der Verkäufer empfiehlt das was er für richtig hält - was du im Endeffekt kaufst ist aber deine Entscheidung.

Jemand kauft sich die hier 100000mal genannte Bushwacker teilweise auf Empfehlungen von Leuten, die nur die Bushwacker kennen und nie eine Rute über 100€ gefischt haben. Alles nicht so einfach ...


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei verschiedenen Anglern erkundigt und bin als absoluter Anfänger eigentlich nur verunsichert worden, und habe mich dann hier im Forum angemeldet um ev. mal nachzufragen und habe dann aber gesehen das das hier ähnlich abgeht wie am Stammtisch.
> Ich habe mir nun 2 Ruten gekauft und werde nun mit diesen meine Erfahrung sammeln bzw. versuch werde damit den größten Erfolg zu erziehlen.
> Ich fand wegen dem den Bericht vom Küsten angeln so interessant weil da alles drin steht.
> Gruss
> ...



Der Bericht ist klasse.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Es geht hier auch dabei, das Unwahrheiten gepostet werden. Diese wiederum übernommen werden und an anderer Stelle erneut geschrieben werden.

Eine kopflastige Rute wird durch eine größere Rolle kaum weniger kopflastig. Dennoch wird es empfohlen. Eine Kopflastigkeit bekämpft man am Ende der Rute. (Hebelgesetz)

Eine Rute mit 40 gr Wg wird als schwabbelig bewertet. Dabei ist sie straff, verträgt nur nicht größere Jigs mit größerem Gummis dran. Hier ist die subjektive Meinung vom eigenem Gebrauch oder Hörensagen der Grund. Teilweise auch verwechselung der Begriffe.

Gestern habe ich diversere Ruten verglichen. Die vielbesagten Predator Ruten von HR. Daneben auch die WV. Die MAG EVO Lite, die Rocksweeper, die Major Craft, und viele andere.

Die Predator892 H wird so hoch gelobt. Ist auch gut... Jedoch für viele, die sie Angeboten/Empfohlen wird einfacht zu hart. bzw. hat ein zu hohes WG., je nach dem ... 
Die Rute hat für mich einen ganz klaren Jigcharakter. Faulenzen mit nem 10er Kopf am 10er LK wäre nichts für mich mit dieser Rute. 

Die WV, darüber wird so viel gemeckert. Auch diese Rute ist der Knaller. Leider überhaupt nicht fürs Jiggen!  Die Rute ist rein für das Faulenzen geeignet. Sie ist enorm weich in der Spitze, dennoch ein mörderisches Rückrad kommt danach. Vielleicht etwas viel (lange) Spitzenaktion. Beide Ruten halte ich für überteuert. Ich habe beide Aktionen durch schütteln der Rute per Handy aufgenommen. Mal sehen ob ich es hochladen kann.

Ich kann nur jedem Raten, die Ruten, die möglicherweise zum Kauf anstehen in die Hand zu nehmen und vergleichen. UND zwar für seine Zwecke und nicht was andere damit machen.

Die Beastmaster Dropshot habe ich mir angesehen. Für mich nicht fischbar. Die Rute ist leider nicht nur vorne weich. Die Yasei Zander Pleasure ist da deutlich straffer, aber nicht hart und deutlich geeigneter.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

WV





http://www.vidup.de/v/pZgv0/

Pred




http://www.vidup.de/v/27gU4/


Die sogenannte Weiterenwicklung der Predator, so wie es in Werbezwecken beschrieben ist, ist deutlich weicher in der Spitze, wobei zur Verdeutlichung etwas ungerecht geschüttelt wurde. Schön ist jedoch zu sehen, wie die WV nicht von unten heraus wackelt, sondern oben sehr weich ist.


----------



## RayZero (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> WV
> Anhang anzeigen 227323
> 
> 
> ...



Alter ist die Predator ein Brett :q Da schwinkt ja garnichts


----------



## radiux (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Ich habe heute von meinem Kollegen eine Rute ABU FERALITE MARK 6 ZOOM geschenkt bekommen. Kann mich jemand aufklären welches Wurfgewicht genau sie hat? Mir ist unwohl nach Gefühl das zu bestimmen. Eine Spitze vor kurzem schon abgeschossen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Das Wissen um korrekte Beschreibung von Blankeigenschaften geht mir auch ab. Fast überall. Fast keiner hat Ahnung und alle wollen so wirken, als wissen sie von was sie reden.
Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das alles für ziemlich nutzlos.
Die meisten Geräteanfragen hier kommen von Noobs, die ohnehin nicht wissen was sie wollen. Steigt man weiter ins Geschäft ein, ergeben sich die gewünschten Blankeigenschaften von selbst.

Ich wollte ja mal Schugga eine Rutenaktion nahelegen, die ich für ihr Vorhaben als am Besten erachtet hatte.
Das einzige was passiert ist, ist dass ich als abgehobener Möchtegernprofi abgestempelt wurde, der dem TE kein wenig weiterhilft.
Lieber 5x die Bushwhacker empfehlen.

Das Einzige, was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass bei kurzen Erfahrungsberichten mehr kommt als "tolle Rute".

Ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, dass man die Aktion der Rute beschreiben kann. Fast, med, regular usw. Wenn sie nachschwabbelt, ob sie in der Rückstellung schnell ist usw.

Solche Einschätzungen findet man zu selten.

Nicht mal die Angelautoren kriegen das auf die Reihe.

Aber wie gesagt: den Meisten is es doch wurscht. Jeder ernsthafte Spinnangler findet seine Rute, wenn auch nicht hier.
Die anderen brauchen SChnelligkeit, Härte und Sic-Ringe, damit man die Blinker gut leiern kann.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



RayZero schrieb:


> Alter ist die Predator ein Brett :q Da schwinkt ja garnichts



Ja... aber wie gesagt, etwas feinfühliger gewackelt. Beim Schwingen aus dem Handgelenk wackelte es auch deutlich. Bei der WV habe ich es zur Verdeutlichung aus dem Handgelenk gemacht und nicht wie bei der Pred aus dem Arm. Ich wusste nicht ob das so auf dem Video erkennbar ist. Deshalb.... und so mal alles filmen wird auch nicht gerne gesehen.

Ich kann es nur wiederholen. Nehmt die Ruten vorher in die Hand.  Besser noch beide Ruten die in die engere Wahl kommen. 

Bei mir ist es dann doch ne Rocke 802M geworden (Elbtauglich) und eine MAG EVO Lite -18gr (für 34€) 

@Radiux
das dürfte ne Matchrute sein? vermutlich -15 gr WG ???
Ich kenne die Rute nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Lieber 5x die Bushwhacker empfehlen. NÖ, Pauschalaussagen helfen keinen weiter. Mindestens die länge und das Modell sollte dazu gesagt werden. Die Bushi allgemein, ist allgemein gesagt für viele falsch, da zu hart. ym5c
> 
> Das Einzige, was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre, dass bei kurzen Erfahrungsberichten mehr kommt als "tolle Rute".So sehe ich das auch
> 
> ...


das stimmt auch


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Es ist in der Tat so, dass wenn Frischlinge hier sich ständig wiederholende Fragen stellen, die Begrifflichkeit und deren exakte Definition ein arges komunikatives Problem ist!
Eigentlich muss man bei diesen, dann immer zuerst einen Grundlagenkurs in Sachen Spinnrutenaktion geben, aber dies ist viel (Schreib)Arbeit und ob man verstanden wird ,ist dann immer noch fraglich.
Siehe Wogner Sepp!
Wenn ich schon sehe, wie inhaltlich schmal schon die Fragen formuliert werden, vergeht mir die Lust solchen Jungs zu antworten!
Fakt ist, dass die Meisten eben auch mit entsprechenden Antworten überfordert sind!
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es noch ein paar User hier, die mit den richtigen Begrifflichkeiten umzugehen wussten, leider sind diese Leute aber hier inzwischen abgemeldet und bereichern mit ihrem Wissen andere Foren.
(Norbert F, Martin Obelt und Chris.., die Tackle Affen,u.s.w)

Um hier mal Ruten richtig und allgemeingültig zu definieren hier,
leider habe ich im AB in der Kürze nichts entsprechendes finden können!

Tapper Wirrwar! (Andi500!)

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/41660-Taper-Wirrwarr-beenden?p=691363&viewfull=1#post691363%29:

Schnelligkeit von Ruten(Andi500!)

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/41688-Schnelligkeit-von-Ruten



Jürgen


----------



## RayZero (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schnelligkeit von Ruten(Andi500!)
> 
> http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/41688-Schnelligkeit-von-Ruten



Das ist doch mal eine schöne Erklärung.
Danke für den Link #6


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat so, dass wenn Frischlinge hier sich ständig wiederholende Fragen stellen, die Begrifflichkeit und deren exakte Definition ein arges komunikatives Problem ist!
> Eigentlich muss man bei diesen, dann immer zuerst einen Grundlagenkurs in Sachen Spinnrutenaktion geben, aber dies ist viel (Schreib)Arbeit und ob man verstanden wird ,ist dann immer noch fraglich.
> Siehe Wogner Sepp!
> Wenn ich schon sehe, wie inhaltlich schmal schon die Fragen formuliert werden, vergeht mir die Lust solchen Jungs zu antworten!
> ...



Ich denke du gehörst jedoch zu denen, die sich viel Mühe machen um zu Helfen. Aber ich gebe dir Recht einige sind Weg. Dafür habe ich das Gefühl, das die Legastheniker hier zunehmen. Vielleicht hilft es eine Art Lexika für Begriffe anzuspinnen.

Wir alle haben jedoch auch ein eigenes Empfinden. Was ich als weich empfinde, ist anderen zu hart. Oder was viele einfach nicht verstehen. Ich mag straffe Rutenblanks, jedoch keine harte Ruten.
Viele meinen, dass das das Gleiche ist.


----------



## Tino (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Jürgen

Hast du gut beschrieben. Nur allen Erklärungen zum trotze,wenn sie nicht verstanden werden können.

Sprich,es wird sich keine Mühe gemacht sich erstmal in die Grundlagen der verschiedenen Blanks und deren Charaktere Einzulesen um auf diesen Grundwissen aufbauen zu können.

Die wenigsten Rutenfragenfrager wissen was fasttaper, mediumfast  usw. für die Aktion und oder den Blank bedeutet.

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen autodidaktisch gemacht und kaufe daher ausschließlich von einem Hersteller.

Da habe ich,ab einem gewissen Preissegment,noch nie ins Klo gegriffen.
Vorhergehende Recherche im Internet habe ich mir natürlich auch nicht nehmen lassen um mir soviel Infos zu der Rute einholen zu können.

Andererseits musste ich auch viel nachfragen,da die Leute eine Rutenaktion überhaupt nicht verständlich erklären könnten. Ich rede hier von Ottonormal Erklärungen zu Rückstellvermögens,Nachschwingen beim Wurf oder wie straff die progressive Aktion einer bestimmten Rute ist.

Damit sind leider viele auch hier restlos überfordert.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Da habe ich,ab einem gewissen Preissegment,noch nie ins Klo gegriffen...
> 
> Damit sind leider viele auch hier restlos überfordert.



Viele Eigenschaften, die eine gute Rute ausmachen (sollen), sind aber erst ab einer gewissen Preisklasse erhältlich, eben weil es reichlich Geld kostet, solche Blanks und Ruten anbieten zu können. Das finanziell zu stemmen, ist leider nicht jedem gegeben. Und wenn sie es könnten, ist die Frage lang noch nicht beantwortet, ob sie mit den Weisheiten, die ihre Gurus predigen, auch in der Praxis etwas anfangen können.


----------



## thanatos (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

|bla: bei den meisten Fragestellern hab ich den Eindruck,daß
 sie die Rute über die sie Auskünfte haben wollen längst 
 gekauft haben und nun eigendlich hören wollen "super,was besseres gibt es doch gar nicht " :q etc .
 Im Grunde kann man gar keine 100%ige Empfehlung geben.
 Jeder hat seinen eignen Stil,jedes Gewässer andere Voraussetzungen und Anfänger sind ja nicht total doof 
 nur in der Praxis erkennt man was zu einem selbst paßt.


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Andal

So kannst du mich nicht zitieren.

Das sieht ja so aus als wenn ich es kritisiere ,dass einige Angler mit dem Kauf von teurem Angelgerät ,überfordert sind.
Zumindest könnte man das so interpretieren.

Ansonsten sollte mein Post nur zeigen,dass man nicht ausschließlich auf irgendwelche Antworten setzen soll.
Selbstgemachte Erfahrungen bringen einen viel viel weiter um das richtige finden zu können.

Ich habe ausschließlich mich gemeint,dass ich ab einem Preissegment meine Ruten bei einer bestimmten Marke finde und kaufe.

Ich habe auch genug Lehrgeld gezahlt,um zu wissen, was ich eigentlich Aktionsbedingt bevorzuge.
Das wird auch Neulingen passieren.

Das Wichtigste bei Rutenfragen ist einzig das,was derjenige eigentlich will und persönlich mag.

Leider ist dann das schwierigste,kompetente Erklärungen zu einer Rute zu finden.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Andal
> 
> So kannst du mich nicht zitieren.
> 
> ...



Selbst dies können viele sich nicht beantworten.
Weil einfach die Erfahrung fehlt.

Rutenkauf/wahl hängt meiner Meinung nach viel von Erfahrung und zweitens von persönlichen Vorlieben (die Entwickeln sich aber erst mit den Jahren)  ab.


----------



## magi (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Das WICHTIGSTE bei Ruten-/Rollen/-Ausrüstungsfragen ist mMn einzig und allein die Bezuggröße: Ne Rute kann nur Toll, super,.. in Bezug auf eine Referenz, spich sich auf den Vergleich mit einer oder mehrerer Ruten, Rollen etc. sein die von dem Poster selbst gefischt bzw. benutzt  werden/wurden beziehen. Daher sind 99,9% aller Aussagen in diesem Forum bezüglich Gerätefragen hinfällig bzw. Schrott!! Mal drüber nachdenken-vielleicht auch die Mods..


----------



## Wogner Sepp (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

+

Ausserdem wollen sich viele ihre Rute schönreden, um den Kauf zu legitimieren.


Gut, dass ich meine Ruten selber bau und in dem Feld nur Leute unterwegs sind, die was von Blankeigenschaften verstehen und das auch verständlich rüberbringen können.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



magi schrieb:


> Das WICHTIGSTE bei Ruten-/Rollen/-Ausrüstungsfragen ist mMn einzig und allein die Bezuggröße: Ne Rute kann nur Toll, super,.. in Bezug auf eine Referenz, spich sich auf den Vergleich mit einer oder mehrerer Ruten, Rollen etc. sein die von dem Poster selbst gefischt bzw. benutzt  werden/wurden beziehen. Daher sind 99,9% aller Aussagen in diesem Forum bezüglich Gerätefragen hinfällig bzw. Schrott!! Mal drüber nachdenken-vielleicht auch die Mods..



Obere Teil OK, aber der mit dem MOD ist noch erklärungswürdig...


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Selbst dies können viele sich nicht beantworten.
> Weil einfach die Erfahrung fehlt.
> 
> Rutenkauf/wahl hängt meiner Meinung nach viel von Erfahrung und zweitens von persönlichen Vorlieben (die Entwickeln sich aber erst mit den Jahren)  ab.




Das ist ja das was ich meine. Als Neuling brauch ich ne Rute da. Da frage ich mal nach ohne zu wissen was ich eigentlich möchte. Dann sitzt der arme Tropf vor 3 Seiten ,voll mit Antworten von ca. 25 Ruten.
Da kommt für niemanden etwas verwertbares raus.

Die Rutenfragenfrager müssen erstmal wissen was sie selbst persönlich bevorzugen. (Und das kostet leider Lehrgeld)
Durch die vielen guten und weniger guten Antworten werden sie nur hin und hergeschoben und noch restlos verwirrt.

Das liegt aber nicht am Frager sondern vielmehr an dem antwortenden der meint ,dass diese Antwort die richtige sei. 
Niemand fragt den TS ob er die Antworten überhaupt versteht.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Frager sondern vielmehr an dem antwortenden der meint ,dass diese Antwort die richtige sei.
> Niemand fragt den TS ob er die Antworten überhaupt versteht.



Das ist das was ich im ersten Thread sagte. Der Frager wird mit Antworten übersäht. 

Die Antworter liest zum Teil gar nicht was er fragt und antwortet, das was er gelesen hat und nicht mal selbst kennt.
Oder Antwortet was er selbst mag. Oder möchte.

Oft also ganz viel sind die Antworten einfach grausam.
Wenn der Frager eine gute Antwort mit Fachbegriffen bekommt. Fragt er nach. Das ist so. (wenn nicht selbst pech) Ganz so dumm sind die Frager meist auch nicht. UND das ist mir auch tausend mal lieber.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

"suche Spinnrute zum Zanderangeln"
 ( da ist wenigstens schon ein Zielfisch formuliert)
 ergibt bei Gockel rund 23.000 Antworten:q


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

@ Tino:

Aber genau so ist es doch. Sie haben, warum auch immer, nicht die Ahnung, eine Rute wirklich qualitativ zu bewerten und sind somit auch mit dem Kauf hopreisiger Ware überfordert. Das sehe ich nicht als Kritik an den Betreffenden, das ist eine reine Feststellung.

Das diese Leute dann Fragen stellen, was für sie geeignet ist, ist vollkommen legitim. Aber und jetzt wirds kompliziert, werden sie hier auch und vorzugsweise von selbsternannten Experten beraten, die außer ihrem eigenen Rütchen keinerlei weitere praktische Erfahrung haben, maximal Katalogwissen weiterleiten.


----------



## magi (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Mein Hinweis in Richtung Mods war so gedacht, dass diese ggf. auch mal einen Threat ein wenig mehr in Richtung Objektivität moderieren könnten (ich weiß, ihr hab ja so schon genug zu tun, aber vielleicht würde dieses Handeln mal das übliche AB Geschwafel hier etwas veringern-wovon ja jeder letztendlich profitieren könnte..Auch die Moderatoren, da die Themen auch auch oft genug abgleiten und dann fies werden, wenn User A nicht einsehen will, warum user B sowas schreibt und dann werden schnell Dinge unterstellt..)

Dazu, dass 99,9% der Aussagen in Richtung geräte-/Ausrüstungstipps Schrott sind, da entweder Superlative in positiver als auch negativer Hinsicht inflationär gebraucht werden ohne irgendwas nachvollziebar zu vergleichen, stehe ich.


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Tino:
> 
> 
> 
> Aber und jetzt wirds kompliziert, werden sie hier auch und vorzugsweise von selbsternannten Experten beraten, die außer ihrem eigenen Rütchen keinerlei weitere praktische Erfahrung haben, maximal Katalogwissen weiterleiten.



Mal angenommen ich wäre ein Experte und hätte ein hohes Fachwissen in Theorie und Praxis wie sollte man dann Antworten das der Frager merkt der hat Ahnung ??????   Zumal gleich diverse Leute widersprechen  werden weil Sie jemanden kennen der die Rute mal Probe gefischt hat oder sie besitzen Highendgeräte was Sie in Ihren Augen zum absoluten Fachmann macht etc.

Der hilft nur sich etwas rauszusuchen was in seinen Augen Sinn macht und es ausprobieren.......wenn die Ruten XYZ oft genannt werden hat man ja mal einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Merlin schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich wäre ein Experte und hätte ein hohes Fachwissen in Theorie und Praxis wie sollte man dann Antworten das der Frager merkt der hat Ahnung ??????   Zumal gleich diverse Leute widersprechen  werden weil Sie jemanden kennen der die Rute mal Probe gefischt hat oder sie besitzen Highendgeräte was Sie in Ihren Augen zum absoluten Fachmann macht etc.
> 
> Der hilft nur sich etwas rauszusuchen was in seinen Augen Sinn macht und es ausprobieren.......wenn die Ruten XYZ oft genannt werden hat man ja mal einen Anhaltspunkt.



Der Vorteil bei oft genannten Ruten ist der, man bekommt diese relativ  gut wieder verkauft wenn diese einem nicht liegt.

:q


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Tino:
> 
> Aber genau so ist es doch. Sie haben, warum auch immer, nicht die Ahnung, eine Rute wirklich qualitativ zu bewerten und sind somit auch mit dem Kauf hopreisiger Ware überfordert. Das sehe ich nicht als Kritik an den Betreffenden, das ist eine reine Feststellung.
> 
> Das diese Leute dann Fragen stellen, was für sie geeignet ist, ist vollkommen legitim. Aber und jetzt wirds kompliziert, werden sie hier auch und vorzugsweise von selbsternannten Experten beraten, die außer ihrem eigenen Rütchen keinerlei weitere praktische Erfahrung haben, maximal Katalogwissen weiterleiten.



Da gehe ich voll mit dir mit, Andal.

Dein Zitat las sich nur etwas zweideutig,sodass man mich hätte falsch verstehen können.

Für viele ist es auch ,wie hier von einigen angesprochen, ein Schweres ,die besagte Rute vernünftig zu beschreiben.

Im Forum Leidenschaft Meerforelle wurde  ich zu meiner Meerforellenrute gefragt,da sie sich etwas vom ganzen Einheitsbrei abhob.

Ich habe sie mit meinen Eindrücken beschrieben und auf spezielle Frage auch so geantwortet,dass der andere was damit anfangen konnte.

Das soll mich jetzt nicht als den Erklärbär hervortun,aber 4-6 Leute haben sich diese Rute ungesehen gekauft und sind absolut hin und weg von dieser Rute.
Das soll nur zeigen,wenn man sich mit der Ausführlichkeit und Genauigkeit ein wenig Mühe gibt,kann man eine Rute sehr verständlich beschreiben.

Dazu muss man es aber auch wollen, dass ist mit 2 Zeilen mit Sicherheit nicht getan.


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Merlin schrieb:


> Mal angenommen ich wäre ein Experte und hätte ein hohes Fachwissen in Theorie und Praxis wie sollte man dann Antworten das der Frager merkt der hat Ahnung ??????   Zumal gleich diverse Leute widersprechen  werden weil Sie jemanden kennen der die Rute mal Probe gefischt hat oder sie besitzen Highendgeräte was Sie in Ihren Augen zum absoluten Fachmann macht etc.
> 
> Der hilft nur sich etwas rauszusuchen was in seinen Augen Sinn macht und es ausprobieren.......wenn die Ruten XYZ oft genannt werden hat man ja mal einen Anhaltspunkt.




Das kenne ich auch .

Der absolute Lacher war mal jemand hier,der eine sehr preiswerte Rute gegenüber ner Daiwa Morethan gleich stellte ,fast sogar als besser erachtete.
Hat man mit 2 Sätzen spezielle Fähigkeiten des Blanks erfragen wollen,war schon Essig.
Absolut albern so etwas.

Ein guter Anhaltspunkt sind auch die Profile der "Experten" wo man Themen oder Beiträge derer nachlesen kann.
Da weiß man schnell auf welchem Niveau man diese Antworten ansiedeln kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

@Tino
Welche Rute ist das denn, ich fische die Kinetic Edge und interessiere mich immer wieder für Ruten abseits des gängigen.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

@Taxidermist
So ganz sind die Tackle Affen nicht weg aber natürlich sehr leise geworden.
Altersmilde quasi.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo zusammen,


leider spiegeln die Antworten vieler User bereits das wieder, was der TE mit seiner Suche bereits vergeigt hat.


Die Threads, in denen jmd sämmtliche relevante Merkmale der Wunschrute aufzählt, kann man an einer Hand abzählen...


Meist kommt sowas wie " Suche Spinnrute für Zander mit Gummifisch". Mit Glück zieht man den TE dann alles weitere aus der Nase....


Leider, und das ist leider ein Problem und schon x mal angesprochen, fängt jeder inspiriert durch Youtube, Hochglanz Angelheften usw. mit dem Spinnfischen an. Dann aber nicht mit Spinner und co. sondern mit High-Tech Japan Gummis, Speziellen Rigs usw.... 


Keinem fällt auf, dass der Ami oder Japaner in seinem Boot min 5 Ruten hat an denen immer nur ein Köder hängt.... alles optimal zusammen gestellt....


Dann kommen aber so fragen wie, suche Rute für xyz... darf aber nur 50€ kosten.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Das soll mich jetzt nicht als den Erklärbär hervortun,aber 4-6 Leute haben sich diese Rute ungesehen gekauft und sind absolut hin und weg von dieser Rute.



Dann hast du doch schon gut den Erklärbär gemacht.:m

Ansonsten is ja schon alles gesagt......|wavey:


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tino
> Welche Rute ist das denn, ich fische die Kinetic Edge und interessiere mich immer wieder für Ruten abseits des gängigen.



Die Edge hatte ich auch kurz.

Endgeile Rute,hervorragend verarbeitet,sehr schöne Aktion  . . . Aber mir etwas zu weich und zu kurz. Hab sie grad mit der Greys verwechselt,Entschuldigung für die Änderung.

Ich habe meine absolute Traumrute gefunden.

Daiwa Morethan Triple One

3,35 m lang,155 gr. Leicht, absolut high End verarbeitet und eine sehr harmonische schnelle progressive Aktion.

Bei A&M im Abverkauf noch zu bekommen für 399€.


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dan hast du doch schon gut den Erklärbär gemacht.:m
> 
> Ansonsten is ja schon alles gesagt......|wavey:



Ja schon,aber nur zu dieser speziellen Rute weil ich sie so sehr liebe und gerne mit ihr angel.

Dafür habe ich mir aber sehr viel,Zeit genommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Im Forum Leidenschaft Meerforelle wurde  ich zu meiner Meerforellenrute gefragt,da sie sich etwas vom ganzen Einheitsbrei abhob.
> 
> Ich habe sie mit meinen Eindrücken beschrieben und auf spezielle Frage auch so geantwortet,dass der andere was damit anfangen konnte.
> 
> ...



Deine vielen Zeilen und Rutenwiederverkäufe habe ich mitbekommen. Weil du es gut beschrieben hast (#6) bin ich keiner dieser Käufer. Bei mir ist es auch die Edge 3776 geworden.

Auch so rum gehts...

Fazit: Nachdenken bevor man was empfiehlt.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hi Leute, 

ich gehe da weitestgehend mit. Rutenaktionen zu beschreiben ist nicht einfach, enorm vom subjektiven Empfinden abhängig und ein einheitliches Schema dazu unüblich.
 Von Herstellerseite kommt da in der Regel wenig bis gar nichts im schlimmsten Fall sogar falsche (Werbe-)Aussagen.

Die Frage die ich mir hier stelle, wie geht es besser?

Mir wäre in vielen Fällen schon mit Fotos von der Biegekurve mit zwei, drei unterschiedlichen Belastungen geholfen. So könnte ich schon mal die Ruten aussortieren, die mir von der Aktionskurve nicht zusagen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

JKC Bei Customruten oder Blanks ist sowas schon mal gemacht worden ist aber eher die Ausnahme. Bei Stangenruten werden wir das nie erleben, dann wäre das dicke Geldverdienen mit aufgehübschten 50 Euro Ruten ala Rocke vorbei.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hi, naja, dass die Herrsteller daran kein Interesse haben ist ja offensichtlich, klar, wollen die auch ihre ******* verkaufen.

Aber als Anwender habe ich daran großes Interesse und irgendwer kauft sich eine Rute immer zu erst, Bzw. gibt es ja immer wieder auch Anwenderberichte zu potentiell interessanten Ruten - nur Schade, dass es keine allgemeingültige Verfahren gibt um subjektive Eindrücke von der Aktion so weit wie möglich auszuschließen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Solche Verfahren gibt es.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Auch anwendbar vom Ottonormalverbraucher?
Mir ist da nichts bekannt.

Foto vom Balancepunkt mit Gewichtsangabe der verwendeten Rolle würde mir auch schon weiterhelfen "unfischbares" aus zu sortieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Deine vielen Zeilen und Rutenwiederverkäufe habe ich mitbekommen. Weil du es gut beschrieben hast (#6) bin ich keiner dieser Käufer. Bei mir ist es auch die Edge 3776 geworden.
> 
> Auch so rum gehts...
> 
> Fazit: Nachdenken bevor man was empfiehlt.




Lesen bevor man schreibt und ganz wichtig,dass gelesene auch umsetzen können.
Beides sind sehr gute Ruten,zum einen die Kinetic ,zum anderen die Greys.Sorry
Beide lagen mir aber nun doch nicht. Wo ist das Problem?
Trotz allem habe ich beide so beschrieben wie ich sie empfunden habe. Nichts beschönigt und nichts schlechtes dazu gedichtet.

Das solltest du ,wenn du solch eine Äußerung machst,auch dazu schreiben.

Nur so rum geht's, indem man objektiv bleibt.
Rutenwiederverkäufe waren es grad mal 2,die Kinetic Edge (für mich eine zu weiche Aktion) und die Greys Prowla (mir zu kurz)
Beides habe ich angegeben ,nachdem ich beide ein paar mal mit zum Angeln hatte.
Trotz allem sind beides sehr schöne und sehr gute Ruten.

Mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben,nachzulesen im besagtem Forum.

Ich hatte mit beiden Ruten für mich falsch gelegen. Und?

Wenn du einer der jenigen bist ,die gleich auf Anhieb alles richtig machen,dann hast du meinen allerhöchsten Respekt.

Oder man liest sich das etwas genauer durch und bekommt dadurch ein etwas besseres Bild von diesen Ruten.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Ich hatte dich für die guten Beschreibungen gelobt und nicht kritisiert. Die Entscheidung konnte ich somit auf die Edge legen. Dazu musste ich die Grey's und die Morethan nicht testen. Du hättest sie so gut beschrieben, das sie aus der Wahl genommen habe.

Alles wieder gut?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

@TE
|good: mit diesem Thread.

@all
Man kann Ruten (bzw. die Blanks) sogar vermessen.
Nur ist das aufwendig oder es fehlt das vereinfachende (automatisierende) Mess-Equipment dazu. 

Wie schon angedeutet: Die Verkäufer und Hersteller haben kein besonderes Interesse daran, dass der Käufer die persönlich exakt beste Rute bekommt, denn sie haben mehr davon, wenn viel probiert und damit viel gekauft wird. 

Einfaches Mess-Equipment wie Zollstock, exakte Digital/Küchenwaage auf 1 bis 2g und eine Schieblehre sind noch leicht verfügbar und gehören mit zu einem Kaufvorhaben. So kann man die Rutengewichte mit der Angabe vergleichen, die Spitzen, Mitten und unteren Durchmesser ermitteln und vergleichen, die Längen nachmessen usw. fort. 
So führen z.B. zu dünne Handteile immer zu einem schwabbeligen Rutengefühl, egal was die Hersteller als Super-Slim und Super-Schlank anpreisen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Einfaches Mess-Equipment wie Zollstock, exakte Digital/Küchenwaage auf 1 bis 2g und eine Schieblehre gehören mit zu einem Kaufvorhaben.




Du zwickst mit Schmieche, Waage und Schublehre im Angelladen auf???|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Natürlich. Du etwa nicht? 
Die Leute auch dort sind lernfähig ...

Beim Blank-Einkauf Rutenbauteilehandel ist es auch sehr wichtig.
Online gekauft geht es selbstredend am leichtesten, entscheidet schnell über Retoure.


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Moinsen!
Man kann das Thema auch komplizierter machen, als es ist. 
Sicher, der "Profi", Vollblutangler wie auch immer, sucht schon eine, für seinen Einsatzzweck, perfekte Rute. 
Aber ein Anfänger oder Otto-Normal-Angler?
Wenn man die Suchfunktion benutzt, und sich mal selber etwas anstrengt, statt den x-ten Thread aufzumachen, ist man schon einen Schritt weiter.  
Was Dutzende empfehlen, kann sooo falsch nicht sein. 
Abgesehen davon komme ich persönlich mit den Ruten klar, mit denen ich am meisten fische. 
Denn die Praxis am Wasser macht immer noch den größten Teil aus. 
Bin z.B. gerne mal mit meiner 3m/80g-Rute am Forellenbach. 
Da würde hier so mancher mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Aber es funktioniert. Würfe unter Äste, Kôderkontakt zu Wobblern, die nur ein Bruchteil des Gewichtes aufbringen. 
Sicher nicht optimal (hab auch feinere Ruten), aber es funktioniert. 
Und Herstellerangaben sind in unserem Hobby bestenfalls grobe Richtlinien. 
Hakengrôßen, Schnurangaben, Wurfgewichte... ist doch alles kaum was wert. Leider. 
Petri


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Natürlich. Du etwa nicht?
> Die Leute auch dort sind lernfähig ...
> 
> Beim Blank-Einkauf Rutenbauteilehandel ist es auch sehr wichtig.
> Online gekauft geht es selbstredend am leichtesten, entscheidet schnell über Retoure.


 
 Servus,

 hast du schon mal einen Blank vermessen und anhand der gewonnenen Daten tatsächlich die Eigenschaften "auslesen" können? Ich denke eher nicht....

 Lass mich erklären warum. Es kommt nicht darauf an wie dick die Spitze oder wie dünn das Handteil ist. Es kommt auf das Verhältnis von Kohlefaser und Harz an. Und hier schweigt jeder Hersteller wie ein Grab....

 ich arbeite bei einem unter anderem größten Lieferanten für Japanische High-End Kohlfaser und bekomme am Rande mit, was die Matten allein kosten. Das meiste Zeug aus dem Laden kommt aus China und Thailand.... je nach Lage der Matten und allein der Struktur (dichte und Qualität) erreichst du mit wenig Material, spezialharzen und viel Druck extrem dünnwändige und extrem steife Carbonblanks. Meist wird noch Aramid oder Kevlar beigemischt und die Sache etwas robuster zu machen. Günstige Composite Blanks haben Kohlefasermatten, Glasfasermatten, Aramidmatten usw. zu jeweils gewissen Anteilen verbaut...

 Will hier keinen Klug********r raus hängen lassen, aber wollte das nochmal gerade rücken, dass man anhand der Dicke von Spitze und Handteil die Aktion/ Härtegrad ableiten kann.

 Am besten vergleicht man mal 2 Matchruten. Eine für 200€ und eine für 50€ mit etwa den selben Maßen (Länge 3,90m). Die günstigere wird dicke, schwerer und vorallem an der Spitze nen Durchmesser von gut 2,5mm haben. Die teure wird an der Spitze ggf bei 1,5mm (eher weniger) sein. Dennoch wird die teurere straffer ausfallen und schneller wirken, weil einfach andere Matten, weniger Harz usw. verwendet wurden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Lass mich erklären warum. Es kommt nicht darauf an wie dick die Spitze oder wie dünn das Handteil ist. Es kommt auf das Verhältnis von Kohlefaser und Harz an. Und hier schweigt jeder Hersteller wie ein Grab....


Das muss ich gerade rücken, es stimmt so nicht.
Der Durchmesser ist eben das noch mehr als die Faserunterschiede bestimmende Glied in der Kette der Kräfte, und das ist Physik belegbar, keine Chemie. Die Fasern und Resinanteile machen natürlich auch was aus.

Wenn man denn vorhandene insbesondere die eigenen Ruten genau anschaut, vermisst und aus der Praxis am Wasser auch selber beurteilen kann, hat man Referenzwerte und kann neues dazu direkt vergleichen.
Ohne vorhanden Referenzwerte taugt das nachmessen einer fraglichen Rute auch nur wenig.
Man kann aber 2 Typen bezüglich dünnerer Spitze, evtl. abweichender Länge, einem schwereren oder leichten Spitzenteil mit unabwendbaren Auswirkungen auf die Kopflast und allerlei mehr beurteilen. Das kann jeder geneigte Spinnangelenthusiast.

Nicht zu vergessen aber z.B. das verbreitete Gadget Handy/Smartphone, mit einer Kamera (wenn auch manchmal ein bischen langsam von der Bildfolge her) oder wie an anderer Stelle gezeigt ein Rüttelsensor ermöglichen auch Aufzeichnungen und Messungen, wie bisher kaum gemacht.

Nochmal angemerkt: Die Videos der HR Ruten oben sind schon mal wirklich aufschlussreich !  
(bei Referenzwerten)
Ein Danke an Angler9999! #6


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Dann muss ich nochmal einhaken.... du hast ja geschrieben, dass ein dünnes Handteil def. auf eine schwabbelige Rute hinweist. DAS fand ich als recht hart übertrieben....

 Denn wenn wir es schon genau nehmen, dann müssen wir Steigung des Blanks und das damit verbundene Verhältnis von Länge/Steigung noch berücksichtigen. Das macht nämlich auch noch was aus...

 Aber so genau nehme ich es nicht. Meine Spinnruten baue ich seit 2011 alle selber und habe schon x Blanks trocken gewedelt bis ich das gefunden habe, was ich gesucht hatte...

 Wie gesagt mir geht es nur um den Blank - also den Rohling. Dass man nen Top Blank mit zu schweren und zu großen Ringen ebenfalls versauen kann ist inzwischen klar. Nicht umsonst sind neue Beringungskonzepte wie KR, oder NewGuide immer beliebter und meist an hochwertigen Ruten zu finden.....

 Hier übrigens noch ein Hinweis.... Blanks werden mit den Jahren "weicher". Durch die Biegung, Alter, UV Strahlung, Wärme- Hitze verändert sich/ bzw bricht ein Teil des Harzes zw. den einzelnen Kohlefasern. Daher können Aussagen von jmd der ein Modell schon 2-3 Jahre intensiv benutzt von einer "Out of the stock" Rute abweichen.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich nochmal einhaken.... du hast ja geschrieben, dass ein dünnes Handteil def. auf eine schwabbelige Rute hinweist. DAS fand ich als recht hart übertrieben....


Was ist dünn? Dünn ist immerhin dünner als dick. 

Muss man schon in einem Vergleich sehen, insofern ist der Einwand berechtigt.
So ist eine mittlere Spinrute mit einem freiliegenden Blankdurchmesser von 9mm in ca. 70cm oberhalb des Endes(Butt) definitiv weniger straff als eine von 13mm in 70cm oberhalb des Endes (also gleicher Abstand von unten).
Bei den Spitzen vorne unterm Spitzenring sind es Welten-Unterschiede zwischen 2mm und 3mm, was selbst bei dem selben Ruten/Blanktyp manchmal auftritt. |rolleyes



Fr33 schrieb:


> Denn wenn wir es schon genau nehmen, dann müssen wir Steigung des Blanks und das damit verbundene Verhältnis von Länge/Steigung noch berücksichtigen. Das macht nämlich auch noch was aus...


Richtig, dann ergibt das eine andere Art der Beschreibung des Blank-Taper.

Du kennst das Kohlefaserstück SS3 -60g  
Ich soweit auch, daraus ensteht nicht unbedingt die beste Rute für jeden Angler, aber von der Basis her  potentiell eine der bestgelungenen Spinruten, die man heute so bauen kann. 
Der Blank hat sehr gute Maße für eine mittlere Spinne. 
Und voila, andere mit ähnlichen Maßen verhalten sich auch so gut oder vlt. noch besser. 
Aber wenn die Maße weit entfernt liegen, bekommt man nichts vergleichbares. 
Insofern helfen eben Maße des Blanks oder alternativ der noch freiliegenden Rutenstellen.
(selbstredend nützen Quermessungen an Wicklungen, Ringhülsen oder Griffelementen nichts zur Annäherung an den Blank)

Längsmessungen der Griffbestandteile Vorgriff, Rollenhalter, Rollenposition und Untergriff sind aber sehr nützlich, und haben es immerhin schon zu einiger Popularität gebracht. 
Dabei hilft der Zollstock oder Gliedermaßstab oder die "Schmieche" sehr.


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich für die guten Beschreibungen gelobt und nicht kritisiert. Die Entscheidung konnte ich somit auf die Edge legen. Dazu musste ich die Grey's und die Morethan nicht testen. Du hättest sie so gut beschrieben, das sie aus der Wahl genommen habe.
> 
> Alles wieder gut?




Hallo Angler

Ich las in deinem Post etwas Ironie. 

Das du es überhaupt nicht so gemeint hatte ich leider nicht gelesen.
Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei dir.

Alles wieder gut . . .

Trotzdem freut es mich ,dass dir meine Einschätzung geholfen hat.


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @TE
> |good: mit diesem Thread.
> 
> @all
> ...




Das stimmt nicht!!!

Das beste Beispiel ist die Greys Prowla Platinum ,zumindest das Modell das ich hatte in 3,10m und bis 50 gr. Glaube ich. Wenn es anders ist,verbessert mich.
Das Handteil ist gut dünner wie mein Daumen gewesen,wobei sie dünner war wie die Kinetc Edge.
Im Gegensatz zur Kinetic ist die Greys als eine straffe Rute zu bezeichnen mit einem schnellen Blank. Von wabbelig ist da nichts im entferntesten zu spüren.
Beide Ruten lagen damals ca. 80-100€ auseinander.

So pauschalisieren würde ich das nicht.

Ich denke,dass die Hersteller einfach soviele verschiedene Modelle ,grade in den erschwinglichen Preisklassen,raushauen um eine möglichst große Zahl an Anglern zu erreichen.
Letztendlich erreichen Sie diesen Effekt damit ja auch,ansonsten würden nicht soviele Fragen zu den verschiedensten Rutenmarken und - modellen aufkommen.

Nimmt man die High End Abteilung z.B. bei Daiwa sieht's schon anders aus.
Da gibt's vielleicht im Spinnbereich ca. 8 Modelle der jeweils aktuellen Serie.
Diese Preisklassen kauft nicht jeder und wenn auch fast nur diejenigen die genau wissen was sie wollen und dort erhalten, ohne zum Rutenbauer zu gehen.

Jedenfalls hab ich in diesem Bereich meine Traumrute zum Meerforellenangeln gefunden und sie ist jeden Cent wert.

Ich vermisse in dieser Diskussion auch den Pressdruck mit dem die Blanks verpresst werden.
Je höher er ist ,desto weniger Harz brauche ich um die Kohlefasrer zu verkleben und die Hohlräume im Material auf Null zu bringen.

Weniger Pressdruck=mehr Harz notwendig= schwererer Blank


Das Gegenteil hab ich zu Hause.

3,35 m mit 155 gr. mit einer exzellenten Aktion

Außerdem auch die Webtechnik ,in der die Matten für die verschiedenen Blanks gewebt werden. 
Zu diesem Thema fehlt auch noch die Mattenzusammenstellung für jeweilige Blanks.

Ich hoffe das dazu noch einige Meinungen kommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Angler
> 
> Ich las in deinem Post etwas Ironie.
> 
> ...




Schön ... ich freu mich auf weitere Beiträge von dir...


----------



## magi (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das muss ich gerade rücken, es stimmt so nicht.
> Der Durchmesser ist eben das noch mehr als die Faserunterschiede bestimmende Glied in der Kette der Kräfte, und das ist Physik belegbar, keine Chemie. Die Fasern und Resinanteile machen natürlich auch was aus.
> 
> Wenn man denn vorhandene insbesondere die eigenen Ruten genau anschaut, vermisst und aus der Praxis am Wasser auch selber beurteilen kann, hat man Referenzwerte und kann neues dazu direkt vergleichen.
> ...



Vielleicht ist das Nachmessen geeignet, wenn man viiiiiiiiile Erfahrungswerte hat. Dennoch sagt der Durchmesser des Blanks und insbesondere der Spitzendurchmesser allein wenig bis garnichts aus, wenn die Verjüngung bzw. die Wanddicke und Verarbeitung/Verwebung der einzelnen Kohlefasermatten oder zusätzlicher Verstärkung (z.B. Kevelarfasern) nicht gleich der Referenz bzw. bekannt ist! Von den Materialunterschieden will ich erst garnicht reden..Punktuelle Schwingungsdämpfer, wie z.B. am Griffende angebrachte Kontergewichte verändern die Ruteneigenschaften zusätzlich. Dazu kommt noch der unterschiedliche Aufbau (Beringung, Griffaufbau etc.). Wer das meint mal so eben aus Maßen ableiten zu können, dem sei  das Befingern eines "nackten" Blanks und danach einer daraus aufbebauten Rute empfohlen-Da liegen, je nach Aufbau, WELTEN zwischen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Das Handteil ist gut dünner wie mein Daumen gewesen,wobei sie dünner war wie die Kinetc Edge.


Also dünner wie Daumen ist doch von den mm her schon ganz schön dick. 
Bei dünner als Kleinfinger-Spitze wird es schon kritischer.

Wie schon gesagt sind es eine Reihe Faktoren und auch Maße/Gewichte, die zusammenspielen. 
Wie magi schreibt kann man einen an sich gut gelungenen Blank durch den Aufbau auch verhunzen, das schaffen etliche Rutenmontagelinien immer wieder. 
Mit einiger Erfahrung geht einiges rauszulesen, mit viel Erfahrung immer mehr. Mich persönlich interessiert immer der Blank am meisten, denn da kann ich wenig ändern oder nachbessern. Peanuts wie Hakenhalter oder ein falsch stehender Ring regen zumindest nicht jeden auf.

Auf jeden Fall ist jede messende Methode besser als nichts, so ist das oben von Taxidermist empfohlene echte Belasten mit Rolle u. Schnur (Zugwaage? Kofferwaage :q) auch weitaus geeigneter die Rute kennen zu lernen als nur an dem guten Stück herumzubiegen und zu schütteln. 

Oder wenn man eben Bierflaschen (1/2L voll) ranhängt ... :m


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich vermisse in dieser Diskussion auch den Pressdruck mit dem die Blanks verpresst werden.
> Je höher er ist ,desto weniger Harz brauche ich um die Kohlefasrer zu verkleben und die Hohlräume im Material auf Null zu bringen.
> 
> Weniger Pressdruck=mehr Harz notwendig= schwererer Blank
> ...



das macht das Treiben dann völlig verrückt:m, solange jeder Rutenvertreiber bezüglich Material ranschreibt, was er will .
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Material:q
 Tino, Dein Satz bezüglich geringerem Kleberanteil ist vermutlich richtig, wobei wer hat mal Kleber und Kohlefaser gewogen? Letztlich gibt nur der fertige Blank/ Rutengewicht einen Anhaltspunkt dafür.
 Ich hab in den letzten 25 Jahren Blanks und Ruten von Spinn / Karp / "spezielle Wünsche"/ Brandung in der Hand gehabt , aufgebaut, umgebaut, geangelt
 Ob ich aus dem Gewebe  oder besser Oberflächenbeschaffenheit des Blanks und eventueller Herstellerangaben auf Eigenschaften schließen kann?
 letztlich schreibt der Hersteller/ vertreiber ran

 durch multidirektionale Verlegung und Crossgestützte Wicklung seinen diese speziellen Blankeigenschaften entstanden oder durch gerade gerichtete Fasergelege ist es uns gelungen besonders schnelle Blanks zu backen.
 Das kann ich  fressen oder auch nicht, weil- es gibt eben auch gute Blanks -ohne dass da mit einer gewebten Matte ( nur Beispiel) geworben wird
 Das war der Hintergrund meiner kurzen Bemerkung von oben|supergri


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Material:q
> Tino, Dein Satz bezüglich geringerem Kleberanteil ist vermutlich richtig, wobei wer hat mal Kleber und Kohlefaser gewogen? Letztlich gibt nur der fertige Blank/ Rutengewicht einen Anhaltspunkt dafür.
> Ich hab in den letzten 25 Jahren Blanks und Ruten von Spinn / Karp / "spezielle Wünsche"/ Brandung in der Hand gehabt , aufgebaut, umgebaut, geangelt
> Ob ich aus dem Gewebe  oder besser Oberflächenbeschaffenheit des Blanks und eventueller Herstellerangaben auf Eigenschaften schließen kann?
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Um noch ein Schippchen draufzulegen:
Je nach Fertigungsserie/Charge/Nachlieferung wird einfach mal ein bischen anders gebaut, Ringe woanders, Griffe länger oder kürzer, Splitgrips  gesamt versetzt, die Vorderendchen am Spitzenring um 2/10mm dicker oder dünner, 5cm abgeschnitten oder nicht ...
der Fehlerkobold hat da erheblich viele Möglichkeiten :g und keiner merkt es, sofern die 2 (eigentlich exakt gleich typisierten!!!) Exemplare nicht an einem Ort+Zeit zusammenkommen.


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Hast du da ein spezielles Beispiel?


----------



## Merlin (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Das ist bei fast allen Herstellern, besonders im unteren und mitteleren Preisniveau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Man kann bestimmte Sachverhalte sogar so zusammenfassen:

Der Blankhersteller stellt Blanks nach einem entwickelten Muster her, versucht diese zu reduplizieren und in möglichst gleicher Art immer wieder nachzubacken (Blankbäcker). Gewisse Abweichungen aufgrund von unterschieden in allen beteiligten Abläufen (Temrpeaturkurve, Ofen, Luftdruck, Mischungen) lassen das Ergebnis schwanken und Fehler kommen auch noch dazu. Der Blankhersteller will möglichst viel verkaufen, also auch Mattenfehler oder verbogene Spitzen, da wird nachgeschliffen oder abgeschnitten, auch nachlaminiert, solange es einigermaßen passt.

Ein Einkäufer von Blanks angefordert für *teure* Ruten kann und darf sich die besten raussuchen lassen, wenn er will und bereit ist zu zahlen. 
Die anderen noch brauchbaren werden aber auch alle irgendwo untergebracht, verschimmeln läßt da keiner was. 
Ein moderat krumm geratener Blank ermöglicht oft sogar die einzig in der Waagerechten gerade Rute. 

Da definitiv selbst solche HE-Blankhersteller wie CTS oder Harrison dieses Problem haben, meine Shimano Ruten mit Blanks von Etuoh usw. aber genauso, ist das auch nachprüfbar ein Fakt. Daiwa hab ich aktuell am wenigsten.
Zumal ich manche Ruten oder Blankexemplare 3 oder 4 mal habe und alle sind zumindest etwas, manchmal aber auch erstaunlich unterschiedlich, wenn man genau nachschaut (nachmißt). 

Dann kommt da die Geschichte mit dem Overlap und dem Spine ... hurra noch mehr Unterschiede. Ein Krimi für sich. :g

Nun kommt der Rutenaufbauer oder die Billigherstellungmanufaktur (gerne in Asia oder so), die machen daraus eine Rute. Die verwenden was sie bekommen, an Kork Ringe und Rollenhalter, Unterfütterungen, Kappen, aber das, was geradeverfügbar ist. Da kommt mal was drunter und mal was anderes, manchmal nur Luft, manchmal ein Pfeifenreiniger, manchmal Pappe, manchmal ein Arbor oder ein Stuck Carbonrohr, um Fehler auszugleichen. Sehen tut man außen davon nichts. :g

Irgendwie schafft es trotz Informationszeitalter oft niemand, denen an der Werkband mitzuteilen, dass jeder Rutentyp gerade beim Griff etwas anders aufgebaut werden sollte ... :q  
Was gerne dazu führt, dass immer gleich angebaut wird, ist ja für die Fabrik auch am einfachsten. Da kommen auch immer wieder zu sehen Ruten mit 3m raus, die 20cm Hinterkork und entsprechenden Rollenhaltersitz haben, zudem nur 20mm Kork oder Duplondurchmesser. Endkappe/Gewicht Fehlanzeige. Oder eben Spargriffe mit 3 kleinen Duplonstückchen. Sieht doch elegant aus und die Werbung wird es richten. :m

Ich finde das spannend beim Rutenzerlegen, was in großer Zahl vorkommt, da mir fast keine Fertigrute wirklich tauglich gefällt.
Denn was ich dabei so richtig nett finde  , ist das extrem falsch aufgebaute Ruten im Verkauf floppen, was wunder, wenn man damit zu angeln versucht, und gerade diese dann als regulär unverkäufliche Ruten in den Sonderabverkauf gelangen, bis 39 oder 29 EUR runter, die 3.Stelle weggestichen. Wohlgemerkt, da kann ein Superspitzenblank drin verbaut sein, aber richtig schai..se verbastelt.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte denn Thread vom TE nochmal hochholen, da ich genau so eine "arme Socke" bin, die von den ganzen Aussagen völlig überfordert ist.

Sicher habe ich mir eure ganzen Beiträge mit Interesse reingezogen und Mattenwahl , Durchmesser und und und sind technisch gesehen interessant aber für mein Problem #c

Lange habe ich heute überlegt, was mir denn für Info`s helfen würden ???|kopfkrat

Aus den unzähligen Thread`s zum Thema Empfehlungen lese ich oft : nicht schlecht aber das ist besser ---- das ist aus meiner Sicht dann das subjektive Empfinden das Antwortenden und hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter

oft lese ich, kostet dann aber 3xx EUR, hilft mir auch nicht weiter, wenn es nicht in mein Budget paßt. 

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre eine Liste von z.b je Preissegment 5 Ruten - wo die Cracks sagen würden -> ja da machst du erstmal nix falsch -> weil es Zielfisch und Gewässertechnisch passt und alles andere muss du dir eh erangeln. 

Wenn man dann 5 Ruten im Segment 50 bis 100, 100 bis 150 und 150 bis 250 hätte - damit könnte ich dann was anfangen und auch beim Tackledealer einfach schauen.

Sicher könnte man das auch noch aufdröseln in Faulenzer oder Jig Ruten .

Grundsätzlich möchte ich aber nur auf das richtige Gleis gesetzt werden um dann zu schauen.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

[ironie] So liebe Einsteiger und Anfänger,

wie hier schwarz auf weiß zu lesen ist, besteht aktuell leider keine Möglichkeit für euch, einen gute Rute zu erkennen. Ohne mehrere Semester Werkstoffkunde und viele Jahre aktivem Forumsdasein ist da leider nichts zu machen. Geht also besser mit der Handleine angeln.

Wobei, woran erkennt man jetzt eine gute Handleine? [/ironie]


----------



## Relgna (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*



Andal schrieb:


> [ironie] So liebe Einsteiger und Anfänger,
> 
> wie hier schwarz auf weiß zu lesen ist, besteht aktuell leider keine Möglichkeit für euch, einen gute Rute zu erkennen. Ohne mehrere Semester Werkstoffkunde und viele Jahre aktivem Forumsdasein ist da leider nichts zu machen. Geht also besser mit der Handleine angeln.
> 
> Wobei, woran erkennt man jetzt eine gute Handleine? [/ironie]





Da ist was dran, je mehr man Fragt desdo undurchsichtiger wird's, ich habe mir das Angeln anders vorgestellt;+.
Nun ich habe mir, da ich mich in meiner Freizeit viel an den Küsten von Europas rum treibe eine Brandungsrute gekauft 4,5m 100-200 und eine Allrounder mit 2,7m 10 -110 und werde damit probieren ob ich damit Angeln kann wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, denn da habe ich schon  viel zugeschaut und das sah garnicht so schwierig aus, das liegt bestimmt auch daran das die wisen was sie tun, nun ich werde mich dazu stellen und gemnau das machen was die auch tun :vik:.

Ich möchte aber auch gleichzeitig mal einen Dank an alle sagen die hier ihre Meinung, Erfahrung, Tips und Tricks weiter geben, denn ich glaube das sich da so das eine oder andere schon einbrennt und man für sich gebrauchen kann und wenn man dann mal 10 Jahre am Ufer oder auf dem Boot steht wird man dann schon ab und an sagen könne das haben die mir schon vor Jahren gesagt was ich heute raus gefunden habe.

Danke u. macht weiter so.
Lullu


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Das große Problem was ich sehe ist, das alle sich nur mit dem besten zufrieden geben. Ist es nicht das beste zum niedrigsten Preis oder hört/liest man das etwas anderes besser sein könnte, ist man unzufrieden.

Dann soll die Rute das auch können, was nicht gesagt wird. usw.... zum Teil weil der Frager es nicht weiß was er haben will. Oder es einfach nicht sagt. Hinzu kommen die eigenen Wahrnehmungen. Wir wissen ja 10 Leute 12 Meinungen. UND ich wiederhole mich... es werden Ruten empfohlen, die der Empfehler noch nie in der Hand hatte. 

So kann ich nur für Andal sprechen und sagen er hat recht. Ohne Abitur keine Hilfe machbar....


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo nochmal,

ich erwarte schon von einem Crack hier, dass er sagen kann ...
diese Ruten sind zwar nicht meine Kragenweite ABER wenn ich es richtig betrachte ist das für einen Einsteiger schon ok.

Ansonsten sollte man hinterfragen, warum man sich überhaupt die Mühe macht auf so eine Anfrage zu antworten?

Aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Dazu muss man nicht Crack sein, sondern die Rute kennen. 
 Oder einfach nur seine Ruten nennen, die er gefischt hat.

 Man muss auch hinterfragen. Und kann dann allgemeine Tipps geben. Es kann dann jeder sich im Fachgeschäft die Ruten anfassen und für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo angler9999



> Man muss auch hinterfragen. Und kann dann allgemeine Tipps geben. Es  kann dann jeder sich im Fachgeschäft die Ruten anfassen und für sich  selbst entscheiden.


Meine Zusammenfassung zu dem was hier (im Forum oft) geschrieben wird:



Traue keiner Werbung
Traue keinem Aufdruck auf der Rute
und traue höchstens einem Händler, wenn du Stammkunde bist und ein Monatsgehalt dagelassen hast oder ihn anders "in der Hand" hast.
Das hilft aber nicht dem Anfänger. Der steht vor einem Wald von Ruten und dem kannst du alles einreden. Und sicherlich ...da gebe ich dir Recht ...weiss der Anfänger oft ja auch gar nicht was er denn wirklich will.

Deswegen mein Vorschlag ....macht doch keine Werbung für eine Rute ...sondern hilft Anfängern indem ihr einen "Rutenpool" als getestet oder in der Hand gehabt oder sogar gefischt benennt.

Ist vielleicht ja eine Aktion ... die mit den Mods zusammen auf die Beine gestellt werden könnte.??? Ggf. haben ja Firmen oder Händler interesse ...da mitzumachen ...keine Ahnung.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Stimmt
Mit den Tipps aus dem AB wird der Anfänger schon erste Eindrücke erhalten. Er kann diese dann umsetzen. Eventuell noch einmal detaillierter Nachfragen. Sogar mit den Rutenbeispiel das er für sich meint gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo,

man könnte ja auch einen Fragebogen oben anpinnen, auf dem die notwendigen Informationen, die für Tip`s einfach benötigt werden .... vorgegeben werden.

Nach dem Motto -> Wenn du Fragen willst -> Frage richtig!
Fast im jeden Thread wird er TE darauf hingewiesen ....das sein Anfangspost nicht aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

das könnte klappen, ..... mit dem Untertitel...
 Bevor du Fragst denke nach?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

So, auch mal Senf dazu geben,_ so wie ich das verstehe:_


*Taper*: Soweit einfach, meint den Rutenkonus bzw. die Schnelligkeit des Verjüngens des Blanks: Slow bis X-Fast. Nur ab welchem Grad spricht man noch von z.B. "Moderate" oder schon "fast"?

*Aktion*: Meint den Grad der Biegung des GESAMTEN Blanks unter Last, die aber nicht definiert ist. Begriffe wären z.B. A (reine Spitzenaktion) bis, sagen wir, D (Vollparabolik)

Taper und Aktion stehen insofern im Zusammenhang, dass Ruten mit einem Fast-Taper meist eine mehr oder minder ausgeprägte reine Spitzenaktion haben, ein Slow-Taper aber auf eine mehr oder minder ausgesprägte Parabolik hinweist.

*Härte:* Harte Ruten sind für mich die vielgenannten "Besenstiele", die sich im "Arbeitsspektrum", d.h. beim Drill nur wenig biegen. Eine 50lbs Rute wäre demnach beim Zanderjiggen overtackled, weil einfach zu hart. Das Material (Carbon der x-Tonnenpressung oder Glasfaser) spielt für mich bei der Härte keine Rolle. Andererseits kann der genannte Biggame-Stecken auf bestimmte Fischarten auch zu weich sein, Härte scheint mir also vor allem eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes zu sein. Weich ist eine Rute dann, wenn sie sich bei minimaler Belastung bis an die Belastungsgrenze biegt.

*Schnelligkeit*: Synonym für das berühmte Rückstellvermögen. Das Gegenteil von schnell ist langsam oder das Synonym "Schwabbelig"

*Straffheit*: Straff ist für mich ein Blank, der bei steigender Belastung LANGSAM mehr und mehr in die Biegung geht. Manche benutzen auch gerne das Wort "progressiv" dafür, allerdings in Verbindung mit der Aktion, wo es meiner Ansicht nach nicht hingehört. In der Praxis also das, was ein Blank einem Fisch entgegenzusetzen hat, bis er schließlich "nicht mehr kann".

*Wurfgewicht*: Einfacher Begriff: Mit welchen Gewichten erreicht die Rute die optimale Wurfdistanz.


Ok, bei einer *Prowla Platinum 20-50 Gramm* würde das bedeuten:

Taper:  slow - moderate
Aktion: B
Härte:  mittelhart
Schnelligkeit: extrem schnell
Straffheit: straff - sehr straff
WG:  15 - 35 Gramm optimal

Natürlich alles ohne Normung, aber so sehe ich das!

Oder bei einer* Aspius h* *10-40* *Gramm*:

Taper:   Fast
Aktion:  A
Härte:   hart
Schnelligkeit:  schnell
Straffheit:  straff
WG:  20-60 Gramm optimal

Viel Spaß beim Zerschreddern! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Haste doch fein #6 gemacht!  

Einige der fett-schwarzen Begriffe sind eben wirklich "_wie ich das verstehe_", also allermeist nicht exakt genug definiert und nicht exakt genug verwendet. 

Lohnt sich wohl das mal zu diskutieren, auseinanderzufetzen und wieder wohlsortiert zusammenzusetzen und als Lexikon anzutackern.

Außerdem hast Du schon 2 Empfehlungen für auch meines Erachtens recht brauchbar aufgebaute Fertigruten gemacht, also eben die Griffe in Kork durchgehend, brauchbare Länge und Durchmesser, und wenigstens ganz real angelbar, sofern man nicht allzu hohe Maßstäbe ansetzt.
Und die können eben auch das beliebte GuFieren oder Gummieren.

Ich hätte noch anzufügen:
Die neuen Yasei Aspius (weiß) haben (für Standardanglerpfoten) besser brauchbare Griffe als die alten Modelle, immerhin wirklich mal eine Verbesserung bei den ansonsten weit verbreiteten Einsparbestrebungen (wenigstens im Budget-Bereich). Die Greys Platinum haben in Relation zu sonstigen Wettbewerbern erstaunlich gut gebaute Griffe. Die Preise sind mit über 100 noch moderat.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

@Kohlmeise
 Gute Zusammenfassung, mit der man leben kann. Zeigt das einige Begriffe nichts mit den anderen zu tun haben. Andere eine gewisse Abhängigkeit.


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Kohlmeise,



> Viel Spaß beim Zerschreddern!


Wieso .... ehrlich -> klasse und ich kann persönlich davon nur lernen

ABER

jetzt stehe ich am Wasser und überlege .... das fließt hier schnell .... Barsche , Zander und Wels , Hecht  bei geringer Wassertiefe und zu suchenden Rinnen.

Spinnenfischen wäre doch was.

Mmmmh.... jedesmal im Net oder beim Händler auf den Wald von Ruten geschaut.

Ich nehme deinen Beitrag .... und Frage mich,  in welches Verhältniss ich die Aussagen setzen soll ??

Taper -> ja und ?
Aktion -> ok .... aber was bedeutet das für meinen kleinen Fluß mit meinen möglichen Zielfischen?
Härte -> ich kenne nicht das zu erwartenen Arbeitsspektrum ... bin doch Anfänger
Schnelligkeit -> Siehe Härte .... was soll mir das als Anfänger vermitteln?

......

Sicher sind diese Themen unter erfahrenen Anglern eine Basis ...aber als Anfänger .... sage ich ja , staune und bin ratlos.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Das Zauberwort heißt Allroundspinnrute. Etwas, was aus der Mode gekommen ist, vor 15 Jahren aber noch üblich war. 
Da muss man gar nicht so viel ausgeben dafür. Es soll halt für alles ein bisschen passen. Balzer baut zB recht annehmbare Spinnruten: Alegra, Karthago wären so Serien. Oder auch Yad macht Sachen, die am Anfang echt in Ordnung sind.

Suchst du grad ne Rute?


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

ja ich suche ...hatte ja geschrieben...das ich so eine arme Socke bin. 

Ich suche für einen Fluß mit einer Fließgeschindingkeit von c.a 1,5m/Sekunde und einer Tiefe zwischen 1 und 3 Meter Tiefe ...Rinnen bis 6 Meter ...eine Rute mit der ich mit Gummifisch und Co. .....Zander und Hecht nachstellen kann. Ich habe Wehre im Visier ...wo es unterhalb richtig turbulent ist.

Welse und Barsche interessieren mich bei der Art nicht ...

Die Ufer steil und überhöht oder flach und von Bäumen begrenzt.

Budget .... hier bin ich erstmal offen ...nur ich will nicht die letzten 5% auf der zum Ende offenen Richterskala erklimmen und ich habe das Motto .... ungefischte Ruten des letzten Jahres können doch auf einmal nicht ihren Sinn verloren haben. Eine Rute ist der Weg zum Ziel und kein Dogma. Soviel wie nötig ...so günstig wie möglich. Günstig nicht billig.

Daher habe ich meine Feeder auch schon für Hecht, Stippen und Fliegen fischen erfolgreich missbraucht und meine Pseudo-Spinnangeln .... zum Grund- und Stippangeln genötigt.

Allerdings wird das GuFi Angeln jetzt ...ich will es mal so ausdrücken .... ein technisches Angeln. Neue Herausforderung ....die ich mir selber auserkoren habe.

Bin mal gespannt ...auf euer Feedback


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Ich kann für mich nur sagen, was ich kenne.
Die Rutenaktion sollte nicht zu steif sein. Semiparabolisch wäre hier mein Tipp, 40-50 WG gr als Anhaltspunkt.

Shimano Vengeance 15-40
Shimano Speedmaster 20-50
Mitchell MAG Evo Lite -40 wenns kürzer sein soll


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

kriegst PN, sonst wird es hier konfus


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Kohlmeise,

merci #h

Hallo Angler9999,

was soll mir jetzt semiparabolisch sagen ?
Ich dachte ...Zander ...Strömung .... ich habe der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit Probleme beim Grundangeln Gewichte unter 120 gr zum stehen zu bekommen.

Rein laientechnisch .... denke ich das ist schon an sich eine Hausnummer an Strömungsdruck ..... wenn ich jetzt "Semi"
lese .....????


----------



## magi (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Ich frage mich nur, wie wir es ohne Internet und zig Seiten lange Diskussionen geschafft haben "früher" eine individuell passende Rute zu finden? Die Antwort ist so naheliegend wie einfach: Selbst testen und ausprobieren - das nimmt dir nunmal kein Forum ab und jeder der halbwegs Grips mitbringt wird sich selbst ein Bild machen und nicht auf die Absolution hier im Forum warten. Daher bringt es mMn auch nichts, sich zu sehr in Aktions- und Taperfragen zu steigern. Musst ja nicht jede Rute erst kaufen, es gibt ja auch noch andere Angler am Wasser und wenn man fragt bekommt man auch sicherlich mal eine Rute in die Hand und kann so zumindest unter realen Bedingungen und nicht im Laden kurz testen. Lehrgeld zahlen gehört leider auch dazu. Manchmal glaube ich, die Leute, die hier auch nach der xten Empfehlung immer wieder mit neuen Rutenbezeichnungen um die Ecke kommen wollen die Dinger nicht fischen, sondern vermieten..Oder sind selbst Hersteller.Quasi Marktforschung für Nüsse 

Fragen, Überblick verschaffen, auf die Nennung von Referenzmodellen hinweisen, Namen merken bzw. notieren und los - selbst ist der Mann. Dann muss doch gut sein, ehrlich..


----------



## Wegberger (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo magi,

du hast vollkommen Recht.

Und trotzdem wird heutzutage in Foren gefragt und, obwohl alle sich bemühen ... schreiben scheinbar die Menschen aneinander vorbei.

Ich finde es klasse das Angler 9999 diesen Umstand aufgegriffen hat und einfach zur Diskussion gestellt hat.

Und gerade weil sich die Kommunikation geändert hat, bedeutet das für mich persönlich .... das dieser Segen auch eine Schattenmedaille hat .... man muss sehr genau aufpassen was man schreibt ...als Fragender wie auch als Antwortender.

und völlig klar ...fängt nur die nasse Schnur den Fisch


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

sag mal, hast du an den Stellen, wo es dir das ´Blei von 120 gr wegspült schon mal einen Räuber auf köfi gefangen?
 oder hast du es da mit köfi vrsucht ?


----------



## magi (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

@ Wegberger

Das ist ja auch prinzipiell positiv, das Leute fragen. War auch nicht gegen dich gerichtet. Gerade in solchen subjektiven Beschreibung, wie sie in den meisten Boardposts Standard sind kann man sich auch schnell verlieren. Im Internet sind alle erstmal anonym und jeder traut sich hier auch alles zu schreiben - auch oft genug den größten sch.. Das darf man nicht vergessen. Und das sich alle Bemühen halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht. Sonst wäre es doch selbstverständlich wenn man etwas als gut erachtet, dass man das "warum" dann auch für andere Leser nachvollziehbar beschreibt und Vergleiche fördert statt nur von "top, toll, super, beste Rute die es gibt etc." zu sprechen! Und wie sehr sich Leute bemühen, vermittelt mir schon die Rechtsschreibung-wenn dann der Mist einfach nur ins Netz "gerotzt" wird.


----------



## magi (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Also vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung zu deiner Situation: Ich würde bei der scheinbar starken Strömung bzw. wenn du 120 g Blei brauchst um liegen zu bleiben vielleicht doch eher Wobbler statt Gummis bevorzugen. Oder stationär mit deiner Feeder und Köfi angeln.


----------



## Wegberger (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Angler 1996,

Köfi und gefangen .... klaro#h
Aber das wird doch mit der Zeit - öde. 

Ich weiss da ist mehr in diesen Fluß ... und ich ahne ,dass ich da eben nicht mit Floater oder vorgeschalteten Bleien hinkomme.

Ist eine Erkenntniss von 2 Jahren und c.a 1500 Std lerne dein Gewässer kennen.

Ich habe jetzt noch vier große Rechnungen mit meinem Zielgewässer offen ->



Wildkarpfen
Aal ü90
Zander ü 80
Wels ü 120
ich weiss sie sind da ....aber ich muss zu Ihnen kommen *lach


----------



## Wegberger (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo magi,

danke für deinen Tip.

Aber jetzt man kann nicht alles mit Grundangeln und Köfi lösen ...bzw. das wird irgendwann auch ermüdend.

Ich möchte jetzt den nächsten Schritt machen .... und den Fisch da empfangen .... wo er sich befindet ..... *lach ...zwischen möchten udn erfolg haben ...wenn das wörtchen wenn nicht wäre.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

hmm und das neue Medium hat auch einen Nachteil. Ich antworte mit einem oder zwei Sätzen. Oft reicht das nicht aus. Schreibe ich 50 Zeilen werden diese nicht mehr lesbar sein. In einem Gespräch Auge in Auge sind diese Mehrinformationen schnell erledigt.

Ich habe bei dir "gefühlt" gelesen, das du bisher mit einer Feederrute dort schon erfolgreich warst. Ich bin ein Freund weicherer Ruten. Aber generell straffen Ruten. Das können Ruten sein mit Spitzenaktion oder auch die "weiter" nachgeben. Und das weiter nachgeben seh ich als Semiparabolisch an. Mehr als nur Spitzenaktion heißt für mich mehr Allround oder auch mehr Komfort. Das Fischen in verschiedenen Strömungen bedarf meiner Meinung nach auch einer Rute, die mehr abdeckt. Das ist mit einer reinen harten Spitzenaktion nicht so schön. Es kann sein, das ich beim nächsten, der ähnliche Anforderungen hat anders denke, da ich andere Parameter erkennen mag???

Es ist natürlich nur mein Empfinden und auch meine Meinung. Das Wurfgewicht ist hier sicherlich noch zu optimieren.

"Der eine mag ein hart gefedertes Auto und der andere möchte möglichst nichts davon merken"

PS: Ich gehe davon aus, das du kein Anfänger bist, sondern die Diskussion detaillieren möchtest.  Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, das es enorm schwer ist und nur durch viele Worte Gedult und Erklärungen zu einer gute Beratung kommt.

Zusatz:
Ich bin wahrhaftig noch weit davon entfernt mich als Profi zu bezeichnen und lasse auch mir gerne den einen oder andere Tipp geben.


----------



## Wegberger (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo Angler9999,

erstmal danke für deine Bemühungen#h

Als ich vor 2 Jahren .... nach langer Zeit wieder angefangen habe ... habe ich erstmal gestaunt, wie sich die Angelei weiter entwickelt hatte. 

Und ich konnte noch so viel lesen und clips anschauen .... alles nur Theorie. Also habe ich mich günstig eingedeckt und probiert, überlegt, geändert und das immer und immer wieder. Montagen nachgebaut, verändert, umgebaut. 

Und damit bekam ich dann langsam ein persönlich nachvollziehbares Gefühl .... für den Fluß, das Tackle, die Montagen und die Strategie. Nicht das ich denke ich hab ...das jetzt drauf .... aber es geht voran.

Um jetzt den Bogen wieder auf diesen Thema zu lenken ....habe ich dieses Jahr auf meine alte jute Art die 08/15 Spinnrute ausgepackt .... und wie früher Wobbler,Blinker und Spinner durchs Wasser gezogen .... aber auch hier hat mir mein Gewässer schnell aufgezeigt ..... was mit dieser Art geht und was nicht. 

Nur beim Feedern- oder Grundangeln kann man viel mit Schnur, Blei und anderen günstigen Überlegungen machen .... bei Spinnangeln in dieser Konstellation, scheinen wesendlichere Faktoren über die Rute und ihr Feedback zu laufen.

Und hier bin ich dann der Anfänger, der so denke ich, die Gegebenheiten einschätzen kann - aber vom Dschungel des Angebotes einfach überrollt ist.

Und 1500 Euronen in 8 Ruten zu investieren um dann 6 wieder zu verkaufen ...halte ich persönlich für Irrsinn.

Ich will keinen Mist kaufen und das am Wasser merken, ich will kein Highend kaufen sondern ich möchte eine oder zwei Referenzruten, bei denen ich sicher bin -> das ich entweder zu dämlich bin oder ich meine Erfahrungen machen kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die Sicht, von mir Anfänger ...etwas rüber bringen #c

Nachdem ich gerade meinen Post nochmal gelesen habe ...gefällt mir der Ausdruck "Referenzrute" einer Preisklasse .... wirklich gut.


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hast du wirklich gut beschrieben.

Zwei Ruten die zur Angelart passen und los angeln. Das daraus resultierende Gefühl für die Rute ,ob positiv oder negativ, wird beim künftigen Rutenkauf,DAS ausschlaggebende Kaufkriterium sein.

Schon weiß man was die Rute können muss.

Das können zig Seiten Antworten nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Und am besten 2 Ruten, die möglichst entgegengesetzt stehen, dennoch aber für die selbe Angelart in Frage kommen.

z.B. eine Jigge mit einer ausgesprägten Spitzenaktion, z.b. eine Mag Pro Lite 20-60 Gramm, gegen eine in die Parabolik gehende Rute, z.B. eine Greys Prowla Platinum 20-50 Gramm. 

Die beiden Rute mit verschiedenen Ködern fischen, auch mal mit Blech oder Wobbler, und dann zeigt sich schnell, auf was man besonderen Wert legt.


----------



## Tino (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Genau sowas in der Art meinte ich.

Da macht man mehr nützliche Erfahrungen ,als alle Antworten hier zusammen.


----------



## Wegberger (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ruten Fragen-definition - Weich, Aktion, Wg und mehr*

Hallo ihr beiden,

@ Buds ich antwortete dir noch auf die PN

und ich glaube, dass es das ist, was viele Anfänger an sich nur erfragen wollen -aber natürlich frisch von der Prüfung gar nicht artikulieren können. 

Die ""meine "Spinne" ist aber besser"" Beiträge helfen auch nicht. Zumal hier meist mit allen Preissegmenten geworben wird - und die individuellen Wahrnehmungen als Begründung ausgeführt werden. 

Daher ja auch meine Anregung, anstelle jedesmal Bekehrungskämpfe durchzuführen - einmal eine Referenzliste nach Einsatzbereich / Preissegment oben anzupinnen.


----------

